# LG 42LM3410 or Samsung 40EH6030



## mahendratak (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys ... Please help me out
I saw both the TV's today
M a LG Fan... already have 2 LG TV's at home....
Samsung Image Quality, Clarity too good, MCI 200/240 (LG-100)
LG Only PRO = Passive 3D
Now.. Main Question is that a guy I know (works at LG) told me that LG has launched the NON-SLIM LED series which is NOT FULL LED i.e. the company is selling something higher than LCD but the lowest quality in LED... And 42LM3410 is a NON-SLIM LED TV....
I dont want smart
I have Budget Constraints (Also I get time only on Sundays to watch TV  )
3D + LED + budget constraint 60k + min 40" (as my main TV hall is 22 ft x 22 ft ... that means atleast 40" for min viewing pleasure)
I don't need the technical blah-blah on Active/Passive 3D .. but is there something really like a low quality LED.. which i forgot to mention does not give as good results as Full LED, also power consumption is high....
Guys kindly suggest ASAP 
or as usual I might have to repent on my hasty most probably wrong decision....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

I believe you're getting a little confused on the terminology.  When a TV is listed as an LED TV, it simply means that it is an LCD TV with an LED backlight.  Traditional LCD TVs use CCFL backlight, which is not as bright and use more power.  The different "qualities" of LCD panels is what ultimately decides the price of all LCD TV (whether the backlighting is LED or CCFL).  When an LCD panel comes out of a manufacturing plant, it is graded on its quality because all the panels coming out of a plant will be different from one another, as it is impossible to perfectly control the manufacturing conditions and only tiny differences in the physical properties of a panel will determine if the panel is good or not.  Panels that are graded A+ go to the top tier models such as the LM9600 or LM8600.  Panels that are graded B- go to the lower tier models.

As for the 42LM3410, let me know if you have any questions about this product, and I'll be sure to answer them!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## mahendratak (Dec 18, 2012)

*Help me Dear Sherman....*

Thanks for the update ... but... what are the main drawbacks of B- or low-tier models (please be frank with the details); I have to book a TV today... kindly help out...


----------



## mahendratak (Dec 18, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I believe you're getting a little confused on the terminology.  When a TV is listed as an LED TV, it simply means that it is an LCD TV with an LED backlight.  Traditional LCD TVs use CCFL backlight, which is not as bright and use more power.  The different "qualities" of LCD panels is what ultimately decides the price of all LCD TV (whether the backlighting is LED or CCFL).  When an LCD panel comes out of a manufacturing plant, it is graded on its quality because all the panels coming out of a plant will be different from one another, as it is impossible to perfectly control the manufacturing conditions and only tiny differences in the physical properties of a panel will determine if the panel is good or not.  Panels that are graded A+ go to the top tier models such as the LM9600 or LM8600.  Panels that are graded B- go to the lower tier models.
> 
> As for the 42LM3410, let me know if you have any questions about this product, and I'll be sure to answer them!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Kindly give details of main drawbacks of the B- or Low Tier Models....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

mahendratak said:


> Kindly give details of main drawbacks of the B- or Low Tier Models....



Essentially, lower tier models use lower grade panels, so they are more likely to have defects in them.  Defects consist mostly of dead pixels or bright pixels.  The panels used in LG TVs are at least an A grade panel, so I believe the lowest grade panel you will see in an LG TV is A-, with the A+ panels going to the top tier.  You will generally only see lower panel grades in TVs from non-brand name companies.  You do not have to worry about the panel quality from LG TVs.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## mahendratak (Dec 18, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Essentially, lower tier models use lower grade panels, so they are more likely to have defects in them.  Defects consist mostly of dead pixels or bright pixels.  The panels used in LG TVs are at least an A grade panel, so I believe the lowest grade panel you will see in an LG TV is A-, with the A+ panels going to the top tier.  You will generally only see lower panel grades in TVs from non-brand name companies.  You do not have to worry about the panel quality from LG TVs.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


Thanks for the update... but what about the Samsung one does it have a better panel than the one in Lg... Only comparing the Panels, which one  is better... LG 42LM3410 or Samsung 40EH6030


(Well one thing is for sure... M a LG Brand Loyal Customer )


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 19, 2012)

mahendratak said:


> Thanks for the update... but what about the Samsung one does it have a better panel than the one in Lg... Only comparing the Panels, which one  is better... LG 42LM3410 or Samsung 40EH6030
> 
> 
> (Well one thing is for sure... M a LG Brand Loyal Customer )



No problem!  And I am glad that you enjoy LG products!  I have a feeling that you and I can be great friends.   

As for your query about a comparison, to be honest, I don't know much about the Samsung panel, but after a bit of research it would seem that the Samsung TV is only 720p, while the 42LM3410 is 1080p.

Samsung TV details: Samsung UA40EH6030 40" LED TV| Samsung 40
LG TV details: Shop for LG 42LM3410 32 inch LED TV at Reliance Digital

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## mahendratak (Dec 19, 2012)

I already Booked my LG model today 
But kindly update your info about the Samsung Model  : UA40EH6030R
it is full HD
A question again: Why is the LG model not found on LG India Site?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 20, 2012)

mahendratak said:


> I already Booked my LG model today
> But kindly update your info about the Samsung Model  : UA40EH6030R
> it is full HD
> A question again: Why is the LG model not found on LG India Site?



Oh!  Well, I guess the information listed in the Croma site is wrong, then!  The site I linked stated it was a 720p screen.  In any case, there is no particular reason why the 42LM3410 is not listed on the website.  If a product gets introduced in the middle of the year or such, it sometimes takes a while for the site to reflect the update in inventory.  In particular, since India generally doesn't receive certain products first, these products are introduced slowly throughout the year, and the website is not updated immediately after launch.  Sometimes it can take a few weeks or even a couple of months before the site completely updates to reflect the change in the product line up.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 20, 2012)

mahendratak said:


> Thanks for the update... but what about the Samsung one does it have a better panel than the one in Lg... Only comparing the Panels, which one  is better... LG 42LM3410 or Samsung 40EH6030
> 
> 
> (Well one thing is for sure... M a LG Brand Loyal Customer )



I think Sherock already made you understood the Non Slim LEDs and full LEDs terminologies.Coming to the comparison between Samsung and LG, I found both have pretty much the same feature except that samsung is using the active tech and LG uses the passive tech. the passive tech has advantage in terms of no flicker and crosstalks. Also LG 42LM3410 is a about 5K cheaper than samsung. 
*A Question to sherlock "Why isn't 42LM3410 listed on LG India Website?.*

Ignore my last question sherlock, I didn't noticed that you have answered this question in previous post.


----------

